# Seems awfully fishy - “Les Paul”



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Gold top Studio that might be 10 years old?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Dude is pretending he doesn't know it's a recent Les Paul Tribute Goldtop.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Could be a 60's Tribute series?


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m not even sure it’s a Gibson


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

JRtele said:


> I’m not even sure it’s a Gibson


I think it's one of these
https://reverb.com/ca/item/5862075-gibson-les-paul-studio-60s-tribute-2011-gold-top-w-p90-s


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Could just be my phone but the p-90 and pickguard colour don’t match each other and look much whiter vs cream than the tribute picture


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Pulling the anger card. He's angry because he's cornered with truth and no way out. Evasive and combative. Even if it was worth more, he'd be hell to deal with the entire transaction.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

JRtele said:


> I’m not even sure it’s a Gibson


And that's a big problem. Some here have a more detailed knowledge of Gibson specifications model by model than I do and will be more able to tell Chibsons from reissues et cetera. Personally I've never made a point to be that educated on Gibson lore. I can spot some of the more obvious cases but they're getting less and less obvious.

That's just another reason to NEVER support the forgerery industry. Once a fake is here, the potential for fraud is always there unless someone clearly identifies it as a replica.

This one may very well be a legit reissue, but I wouldn't be able to tell from the pictures.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Milkman said:


> And that's a big problem. Some here have a more detailed knowledge of Gibson specifications model by model than I do and will be more able to tell Chibsons from reissues et cetera. Personally I've never made a point to be that educated on Gibson lore. I can spot some of the more obvious cases but they're getting less and less obvious.
> 
> That's just another eason to NEVER support the forgerery industry. Once a fake is here, the potential for fraud is always there unless someone clearly identifies it as a replica.
> 
> This one may very well be a legit reissue, but I wouldn't be able to tell from the pictures.


Alarm bells go off for me when someone claims they don’t know what they have. That gets amplified when they have no COA. If they get weird about taking additional photos more so. Last straw is funny about meeting up or asking deposit.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

JRtele said:


> Alarm bells go off for me when someone claims they don’t know what they have. That gets amplified when they have no COA. If they get weird about taking additional photos more so. Last straw is funny about meeting up or asking deposit.


No binding, satin finish, unbound fretboard, silkscreen "Gibson" logo. It's almost certainly a goldtop tribute like @BlueRocker suggested. Regardless of price, I wouldn't want to deal with someone who responded to questions in that fashion, let alone go out of way to give them money. I wouldn't have any concerns about authenticity, partially because these aren't sought after enough to have a robust counterfeit market, partially because everything looks on point.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

JRtele said:


> Alarm bells go off for me when someone claims they don’t know what they have. That gets amplified when they have no COA.


Lots of Gibson models don’t include a COA....


----------



## SingleCoil (May 13, 2021)

that guy is a known scammer, he takes photos of someone else's ad, in this case a seller from edmonton who's selling a les paul tribute and then he tries to scam people by sending him etransfers as deposit . He tries often to scam on kijiji with the same technic


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Definitely a tribute


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I was just going to post about this.


Here’s the guitar’s ad that he stole the pics from. 









Gibson Les Paul 2012 Goldtop P90 - last price drop | Reverb Canada


$1200 is as low as I will go. A workhorse Gibson Les Paul Studio 60s Tribute 2012 Satin Gold top, P90's, in good playing condition, a fair share of dings and chips and other cosmetic stuff as documented in the pictures, used but not abused. Truss rod works perfectly, neck is...




reverb.com


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Not sure what hes "guessing" about, if its authentic, the date is stamped on the back of the headstock.

Everything about this seller (without even getting into the actual guitar) is sketchy,
He doesnt know much about guitars but happens to have a $1000+ Gibson lying around?
Says he sees the name on it but doesnt sound sure what it is? Yet it must be worth $1000.

Catfishing.
He wants a buyer to think hes vulnerable and can be taken for a steal of a deal at $1000. while covering his ass if its a fake. If he sends anything at all-seems to want to be sent money first.

If its real, its a Studio Tribute, $1000 is fair market value. I sold one earlier this year that I was the original owner of. But I wouldnt deal with a guy like this, for all the Epiphones in China.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> And that's a big problem. Some here have a more detailed knowledge of Gibson specifications model by model than I do and will be more able to tell Chibsons from reissues et cetera. Personally I've never made a point to be that educated on Gibson lore. I can spot some of the more obvious cases but they're getting less and less obvious.
> 
> That's just another eason to NEVER support the forgerery industry. Once a fake is here, the potential for fraud is always there unless someone clearly identifies it as a replica.
> 
> This one may very well be a legit reissue, but I wouldn't be able to tell from the pictures.


The other problem is, even if it looks legit (as this one appears to me based on what is shown), theres no guarantee that he is in possession of it, or doesnt try to pull a switcheroo with a fake.
Fenders are even worse than Chibsons....I have to believe a guitar is worth thousands or $10k+ based on some pencil scribbles on the bottom of a removable neck (or some stickers on said neck)? Fuck....


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

FYI guys, theres no COA with these. just the usual hangtags/brochures. Thats why I kept the cardboard shipping box and receipt from BestBuy with mine.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

JRtele said:


> Could just be my phone but the p-90 and pickguard colour don’t match each other and look much whiter vs cream than the tribute picture


That's about right for many Gibsons, maybe not so much now but for some time plastic colour was all over the place. For several years the plastics on some were a varrying shade of dark pinkish cream colour. The only consistent colour plastic was black.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

This has scam written all over it, and that's not even going into the details everyone in this thread has done so well.

But there are still many who actively pursue it regardless, which is why these scams will continue. I have no doubt someone may have forwarded him some money in the past, maybe not the entire amount, but it's $50 he didn't have before which incentivizes him to continue.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Must be Qubec eh?🥴


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Must have scammed someone, no ad to be found.
Any links to his "other items" he has for sale (had 7 items) @JRtele ?


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

His ads are gone for now. You can search for them through Google: "charles Ethan" kijiji - Google Search


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

JRtele said:


> I’m not even sure it’s a Gibson



It is.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

JRtele said:


> Alarm bells go off for me when someone claims they don’t know what they have. That gets amplified when they have no COA. If they get weird about taking additional photos more so. Last straw is funny about meeting up or asking deposit.



That model never had a COA. This isn't a custom shop reissue, it is a lower end model.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Just walk away..........


----------

